# 1991 50th anniv. edition



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

what does the 1991 50th anniversary edition maxima have that is different from the other 1991 model? one guy says it has a 300zx engine.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

No, it is the same engine as all of the other 3rd gen maximas. The 300zx engine would not fit in the Maxima due to to the fact that it's rear wheel drive.


----------

